# Trying to port Lxmusic



## ericbsd (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,
I am trying to port Lxmusic. I have a problem with fetching the tar.gz. I have nver don that before. I have read the porters handbook. when I fetch the tar.gz file in distfile all the rest work. 
This is my Makefile.

```
# New ports collection makefile for:	lxmusic
# Date created:				2008-12-16 	
# Whom:					Hong Jen Yee (PCMan) <pcman.tw@gmail.com>,
#                                       JÃ¼rgen HÃ¶tzel <juergen@archlinux.org> 
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/audio/lxmusxic/Makefile,v 0.1 Wed Sep 12 19:43:20 ADT 2012 Eric Turgeon Exp $
#

PORTNAME=	lxmusic 
PORTVERSION=	0.4.5
PORTREVISION=	1
CATEGORIES=	audio
MASTER_SITES=	SF/ghostbsdproject/files/package/LXMusic/LXMusic-0.4.5/

MAINTAINER=	ericturgeon@ghostbsd.org
COMMENT=	LXDE music player based on xmms2

LIB_DEPENDS=    xmmsclient:${PORTSDIR}/audio/xmms2 
               

USE_GNOME=	gtk20
#USE_GETTEXT=	yes
USE_GMAKE=	yes
GNU_CONFIGURE=	yes
INSTALLS_ICONS=	yes
CPPFLAGS+=	-I${LOCALBASE}/include ${PTHREAD_CFLAGS}
LDFLAGS+=	-L${LOCALBASE}/lib ${PTHREAD_LIBS}

PORTDOCS=	AUTHORS COPYING ChangeLog INSTALL README

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2012)

The MASTER_SITES doesn't look correct to me. Have a look at other ports that use sourceforge. That should give you an idea of how to set it.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 13, 2012)

@ericturgeon

For sysutils/beadm we use it like that in the Makefile:

```
PORTNAME=       beadm
PORTVERSION=    0.8
CATEGORIES=     sysutils
MASTER_SITES=   SF/beadm/dist/
```

And keep the beadm-0.8.tar.gz file under:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/beadm/files/dist/


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 13, 2012)

I have remove files in SF/ghostbsdproject/files/package/LXMusic/LXMusic-0.4.5/.

```
PORTNAME=	lxmusic 
PORTVERSION=	0.4.5
PORTREVISION=	1
CATEGORIES=	audio
MASTER_SITES=	SF/ghostbsdproject/package/LXMusic/LXMusic-0.4.5/
```
Now all is OK. 

Thanks guys.


----------

